

17 crucial web design trends for 2015 - christophe_rock
https://econsultancy.com/blog/65898-17-crucial-web-design-trends-for-2015/

======
christophe_rock
Was just testing the water with this to see if anybody had anything to add,
argue about or dismiss as bunkum. Interested in getting other people's
insight. Thanks.

